# My baby Jax



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

very sorry for your loss, there are no words that can be said, hoping that comfort and peace come to you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss. May you find comfort in your wonderful memories of sweet Jax.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you lost him at such a young age. He was a handsome boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry you lost your boy at such a young age...my thoughts are with you..its never easy, but breaks our heart more when they are still so full of life..take care, remember all your wonderful memories w him....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of Jax, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Jaxy was a beautiful boy and 7 was way too young. I hate it for you. I see you are starting to search for a new pup and although we all, sadly, know a new dog never replaces our loved dog I think it does help fill the emptiness when you are ready. Hugs and best wishes for you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy at such a young age. That horrible cancer takes far too many of our Goldens.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I lost my almost 13 year old golden girl to that same cancer last Oct. and my 7 year old Great Pyrenees to it in Sept. 2014. No warning either time. We never stop loving our lost dogs, never stop missing them. But bringing a new dog into our hearts helps somuch. It will never replace the lost one, but will make it's own room in your heart.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the the loss of your precious boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax*

I am so very sorry to read about Jax! My heart goes out to you, we NEVER have enough time with them.
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him. I've added Jax to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## Duggie's Mom (Jan 30, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about your little boy. I lost Duggie at 6 to this awful disease in January. It happened so fast...we didn't even know he was sick until the night we said goodbye to him. I found for me the quiet was too much to handle. I don't know, maybe because he was so young it made it seem that much more unfair. I still miss him and think of him every single day. I brought a new puppy home (teddy) in April and he has helped to heal my heart. Duggie will never be replaced or forgotten but it felt so good to put all the love I put into Duggie into my puppy. I totally understand how you feel...numb, empty is a good way to describe it. I'm so sorry for your loss. There is another member of this forum as well that lost her boy Jack earlier this year to hemangiosarcoma at 7. I wish they could find a cure to this awful thing.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

LOst my 6 year old Rocco to the same exact thing on Tuesday. I too miss him waiting at the front door. My heart hurts. I love him so much. Too young to die. Thought we had plans for when he got old.., I’m devastated


----------

